# convict, firemouth, and jake FRB peacock cichlid? info



## Chris_hettervig (Jul 18, 2011)

just picked these 3 up, could use any info on them. know a little on the convict and firemouth but no idea on the peacock. would like to know their usual behavior water conditons dos and donts etc. also how theyd get along with a blue johanni and jack dempsey.


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

peacocks can be pretty dominant. I haven't had any luck keeping more than one at a time unless the whole tank was peacocks. I have one n my tank now with a johanni, a red jewel , yellow lab, morii, and an aratus all seem to get along pretty well. I had one other peacock but it got taken out by this one when i added it


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Pictures!


----------

